# Lokales Testen - Pfade unterschiedlich



## miketech (11. Okt 2006)

Hi,

ich habe eine kleine Webanwendung geschrieben und verwende in den Formularen oft sowas wie: 

action="/Start"

Das ganze soll auf eine Domain und /Start wäre somit domain/Start.

Wenn ich das nun hier teste, erzeugt Tomcat für mein Archiv ein Unterverzeichnis. D.h. lokal habe ich das Projekt unter:

localhost/Anwendungsname/

Und folglich mein Servlet Start unter:

localhost/Anwendungsname/Start

Da ich aber nun in meinen Forms immer "action=/Start" verwende passt das nicht mehr. Ändere ich es nun ab, dass es lokal läuft, läuft es natürlich nicht mehr, wenn ich es auf die Domain schiebe.

Was macht man denn da am besten?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## HLX (12. Okt 2006)

Versuchs mal mit nem Context für die Web-App:

tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-5.5-doc/deployer-howto.html

Ab Kapitel "A Word on Context".


----------



## miketech (12. Okt 2006)

Hi,

danke habs nun mit den Virtual Hosts hinbekommen. Habe meinem localhost noch ein Alias gegeben so dass ich nun unter http://meinalias/ mein Projekt ansprechen kann.

Das einzig umständliche: Ich muss bei jeder Änderung den Tomcat neustarten, weil er sonst nicht weiß, dass sich etwas geändert hat.

Gruß

Mike


----------

